# Pen Velo Group Ride Video



## SteelerHoo (Jul 12, 2006)

On Saturday me (and about 30 others) crashed out of the Snelling Pro 1-2 race 30 seconds in?! :mad2: 

Needed some intensity for the weekend so I headed out to Canada Rd for the Pen Velo Sunday ride. Good ride, a bit short, but a lot of fun. Great roads and seems like a good group of riders.

Would have been nice to know the route though 

The whole ride for those stuck to the trainer: http://www.youtube.com/view_play_list?p=1DBA5FD2EA3034B9


----------



## Undecided (Apr 2, 2007)

SteelerHoo said:


> On Saturday me (and about 30 others) crashed out of the Snelling Pro 1-2 race 30 seconds in?! :mad2:


That was a crazy crash. I would have liked to see video of that. My memory of it wasn't very helpful in explaining what happened.


----------



## SteelerHoo (Jul 12, 2006)

Undecided said:


> That was a crazy crash. I would have liked to see video of that. My memory of it wasn't very helpful in explaining what happened.


Ya, wish I had the camera on for that.

I'm not sure what happened. I was near the front in the 4th row, about top 25-30. It started in the front-right of the field and everything cascaded left.

I almost made it through a tight hole, but hit the deck. I wore a three inch flat spot in my rear tire that later exploded.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

Great ride video - thanks for posting!


----------

